# Toshiba 2GB Memory Stick Help



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,

I have a 2GB Toshiba memory stick. When i try to delete the any files on it it says that it is write protected. I have tried to un-select read-only but it won't let me. I'm currently using about 750mb total. 

OS: Windows XP SP:3

Please help me, i need to be able to delete these files! :upset:

Thanks


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

Check to see if your thumb drive have somekind of lock on the exterior of the drive itself that makes it write protect or not. 

However if you can delete some files while some other files cannot, then i guess the above won't be an issue. Perhaps the time when you copy the file from the original location, the original file has been write protect?


----------



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

There is no switch to stop from deleting and i can't delete any files. Is there any way to delete them if they were write protected when copied??? Thanks


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

Well you could try experimenting with this to see if the write protect is due to the thumb drive or is bcuz of the file.

1) Copy a file that you are sure it is not write protected from the original location to the thumb drive.

2) Then try deleting it, if you can then the write protect problem is with the files. If you can't the write protect is caused by the thumb drive

Anyway, you said you didn't want the files in the thumb drive, so why not just format it


----------



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

How do i format it?

Thanks


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

david987456 said:


> How do i format it?
> 
> Thanks


Right click on the flash drive, and select format.


----------



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

It won't let me format it, message pops up saying the disk is write protected.


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

david987456 said:


> It won't let me format it, message pops up saying the disk is write protected.


Can you give the type and model of the thumb drive. After saying that you can't even format, there is definately somekind of write protection for your thumb drive, maybe software based if not hardware


----------



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

um... there is the following code on the back; 0814DA0037I2EMN


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is the flash drive listed here:
http://www.toshiba-memory.com/en/usb_drives.html

or

http://www.toshiba-memory.com/en/software_download.html

Does it have U3 Launch pad program?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I like this little program here called "Windows Enabler"
http://www.angelfire.com/falcon/speedload/Enabler.htm

what it does is is runs in the system tray and you click it once and text appears on the Icon saying "ON"

you can check grayed out boxes now


----------



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Is the flash drive listed here:
> http://www.toshiba-memory.com/en/usb_drives.html
> 
> ...


Yes, it is listed on the first one, but that might be the overseas version, i brought in New Zealand. What is a U3 Launch pad program,
Thanks


----------



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> I like this little program here called "Windows Enabler"
> http://www.angelfire.com/falcon/speedload/Enabler.htm
> 
> what it does is is runs in the system tray and you click it once and text appears on the Icon saying "ON"
> ...


Hi, the read-only box isn't greyed out it just wont let me un select it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Which one is it?
The first link shows two 2 GB sticks.

The U3 or U2K is the security program.
I need to know what security program you have so you can remove it.
This will allow you to format the drive.

Bill


----------



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Which one is it?
> The first link shows two 2 GB sticks.
> 
> The U3 or U2K is the security program.
> ...


Oh, sorry it the U2K


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is a link to the owners manual:
http://www.toshiba-memory.com/en/software_download.html
The first one on the page

This will tell you how to format the drive.

Hope this helps.
Let me know.
Bill


----------



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't get the security software to open

EDIT:When i put in memory stick it was glitched when i put it back in was fine.


----------



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not sure if there is a warranty should i try take back to retailer?

EDIT: i install security software, try to open it, says that it needs to be formatted, try to format it, but i cant, it also says that the disk has no memory when you click on properties.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is the drive asking you for the password?
Have you entered the password and try to format it?

Bill


----------



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

I entered the password, but it's not asking for it


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

When you entered the password does it allow you into the Privacy Zone/Trans Memory Secure Login?
Bill


----------



## david987456 (Jan 28, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> When you entered the password does it allow you into the Privacy Zone/Trans Memory Secure Login?
> Bill


Sry, i probably wasn't clear enough, i entered the password in the security software. and it seemed to work


----------

